# Dash Colors



## lsgun (Jul 24, 2009)

Does anyone know how to change the green color in the dash and radio, to a red?


----------



## Nomad (Dec 22, 2009)

I don't think you can, bro. I would love to do it myself. I'd also like to change the green readout under my gauges to red too, but I think we're stuck with green. 

Kinda sucks really. It would make such a cool cockpit if we had red readouts like most other sports cars.


----------



## lsgun (Jul 24, 2009)

I have seen it done before thats why I ask


----------



## Nomad (Dec 22, 2009)

That's something I would _definitely_ like to see. If it's been done, I'd like to do it too. Let me know what you find out!


----------



## Zrocket (Dec 21, 2009)

http://gtogrilles.com/cluster.html has a kit for that go to the web page...


----------



## Nomad (Dec 22, 2009)

Oh, sorry! I thought you were talking about a setting or something. My bad.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Chris White can also change it.


----------



## lsgun (Jul 24, 2009)

I think that is what I am looking for! thank you!
this is whaat i wanted to do


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Would be cool to find out if it is a part or a setting though. I know the newer mustangs can change colors with the push of a button.


----------



## 2004goat (Feb 10, 2010)

i like how the needle changes red when it starts to redline, thats bad ass, how do they do that? is it a program or a whole new guage panel?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I believe it is just LEDs. I bought a second cluster to mess with. I haven't had time though but plan to this weekend since the weather is going to be bad. When I take it apart I'm going to start a new thread with pics and everything.


----------

